# Food for '08



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

What's on the menu this year for our haunts and parties? I ususally do about 200 grilled hot dogs and the fixings but I want to come up with something new this year since the party is scaled down. Any suggestions or ideas from the past? I am having a graveyard theme.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

How about a big pot (or two or three) of chili with cornbread? I've done that a few times and it always works out great. I chop onions and shred cheese of choice for garnish and then depending upon the size of the crowd I'll serve in my black Halloween bowls or strofoam bowls, plastic spoons - extra spices on the table for self serve. Cornbread mixes are delicious and very convenient. Just a thought for you.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I just had a toga party and I served nachos-they were the big hit of the party and the easiest thing I made!

I got the industrial sized can of nacho cheese sauce at Wal Mart (it has to be diluted with water so the big can an fill up about 3-4 crock pots! You can also buy little cans)
I got a huge bag of corn chips at Costco and put them in a disposable pan by the cheese crock pot, I also had a bowl of homemade salsa and the nacho jalapeno pieces out of the can.
I got these flat styrofoam plates that are square to put the nachos on and tada! NACHOS!

Easy, cheap and best of all you just turn on a crock pot and everyone serves themselves.

I also had a make your smore area. A little table top barbecue or other source for fire, skeweres and smore ingredients laid out. Another easy thing to have people make themselves.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Walking Tacos!!

Individual bags of fritos
Crock pot of Ground beef
cheese
tomatos
lettuce
sour cream
Etc, Taco stuff

People crush up fritos and add toppings - Eat with plastic spoon right out of bag!

Love It!!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I love that walking taco idea! I've never heard of it - what a concept!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That walking taco idea sounds good. I'll have to try that!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm a big fan of great finger foods for the variety and good booze. we like to serve buffalo wings (bat wings) yummy mummies (pigs in a blanket) i make a witch hat calzones (i can post a recipe later) and other great things...salsa, dips, sausage balls, cookies, candy, cupcakes mmmmm, i'm getting hungry...oooo and don't forget the booze...lots of beer and cocktails and great brews in a huge cauldren....i CAN'T wait for halloween!!!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought about doing Rigaboney (baked rigatoni) with Graveyard Grass (Salad) and Broken Bones (Breadsticks). I'm not sure if I'm still going this route or not. I usually have a pot of chili, a crockpot full of nacho cheese and hot dogs in an electric skillet. People can make a chili dog, chili nachos, have a bowl of chili or a plain hot dog. Mix and Match. I thought I would shake things up a bit this year and have something different but I can't decide. The chili/hot dog/nacho bar is pretty much fix it and forget it.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm a fan of a pot of chilli too - always goes down well here & i leave a large bowl of nachos/doritos (deep fried bat wings) beside it.

last year i made pea & ham soup with lentils - (monster blood -thick & green!) - great to served in polystyrene cups especially if you have a part outside haunt & it's cold outside. 

boiled eggs sliced in half with a black olive as a pupil - add some red food dye with a cocktail stick to make bloodshot eyes!

rice crispie cakes (rice crispies melted chocolate & honey) - bat droppings

chicken drumsticks can be buzzard legs

all my dips had names - sasla - vampire blood, guacamole - troll bogies, humous - mummy brains. . . . . . 

i make a savoury rice dish - cook rice in a vegetable stock cube & salt & use a cube or 2 of frozen spinach. Roast vegetables (red onion, green peppers, courgette, mushrooms etc) in olive oil salt & pepper in the oven - when both are cooked mix them together - maggots & veg!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Two non-fail crowd pleasers: POM Purple Haze Martinis:









Shortbread Finger Cookies, from the book, "The Secret Life of Food"









My husband loves to cook (lucky me!), so he likes to make one "fancy dish" as well. This year he's making this, it's to die for:
Recipes : Tamarind, Rosemary and Honey Grilled Flap Steak : Food Network


----------



## elizabethjanee (Jul 22, 2008)

My personal favorite halloween treat are 'Boo cups'
yummmm!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I third (or fifth, or whatever) the chili suggestion. For our last party, hub made a pot in a cast iron dutch oven (cauldron-like), and made it extra special, with a nice roast stewed in bourbon for awhile. I can't eat chili without Fritos, so I got a couple bags of those, and regular crackers, then told people they could bring whatever they liked to go in chili (I provided cheese, too). Someone brought cornbread (also great in chili), and that and the Fritos are what everyone piled on. There were other bread-like add-ons, but most weren't touched.

I was kind of surprised - the pot of cocoa (from scratch) was a big hit, as was the Midnight Black (?) Mountain Dew. No one had any booze.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I make these meatballs, but I call them "goblin brains":
Jimmy Dean Sage Sausage Cheese Balls - Appetizers
JimmyDean Sausage Meatballs

They are freaking fabulous.

I made deviled eggs and cut green olives into eye shaped slices, and used red pepper slivers to give them eyebrows and called them "Bedeviled eggs"

For prepared stuff:
I got some of the tiny two-bit brownies and called them "Graveyard Dirtbites"

Mini quiches (yum) and called them "Congealed Pus Cups"

It is all in the naming, you know. 

I didn't go too heavy on the amounts as I had read here that people don't generally eat much at parties, but the meatballs, eggs and the mini quiches were hit HARD. I had almost no left overs. 


.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Frankie's Girl, do you serve those cocktail meatballs with any type of sauce? Those look fabulous! I'm not going to wait for Halloween to try those.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I didn't go too heavy on the amounts as I had read here that people don't generally eat much at parties, but the meatballs, eggs and the mini quiches were hit HARD. I had almost no left overs.


This reminds me of a little argument I got into w/ my MIL when we were shopping for our wedding reception (it was all DIY). She insisted we needed half the amount of pigs-in-blankets that I'd put in the cart. I ignored her, and we ran out early. 

But you're right -- it's impossible to tell what's going to go over well.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

double post. oops.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LawP said:


> Frankie's Girl, do you serve those cocktail meatballs with any type of sauce? Those look fabulous! I'm not going to wait for Halloween to try those.


By themselves (no mess) and lots of toothpicks. They are sooooooo good! The sausage made a really juicy meatball so it didn't need any sauce. The cheese and the onion and garlic flavors really come forward, and you probably don't even need the red peppers (you can't really taste them) but they look particularly "brainy" if they've got bits of red in them. They are really easy too. The chopping took the longest. I did add some chopped celery to mine also, which really was good.

I made them for our wedding reception even though we had it catered, and those ran out FIRST - over the fancy finger sandwiches and stuff! (although I did not think to call them goblin brains at that  )

I serve them in a big pile in a trifle bowl (pedestal bowl that is really deep) and all of my appetizers had creepy nametags taped to toothpicks and speared into the piles.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Well they certainly sound yummy!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

LawP: we in the South call them "Sausage Balls" and they are very tasty! Recipe makes alot and they are even good for breakfast.

Melissa: you said your hub prepares a roast for chili? We always use ground beef and was wondering how a beef roast would work. Also, what is your recipe for homemade hot chocalate?

Thanks for all the replies, lots of good ideas. We have narrowed the menu down to a huge dessert table with lots of Halloween themed desserts and for main menu it is either going to be chili with all the fixings or grilled hamburgers and hotdogs (again!) with potato salad, macaroni salad, chips, baked beans. I feed a crowd! I am expecting at least 75, usually we feed around 250-300, but I am only having family and few close friends. Big family.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

peeweepinson said:


> Melissa: you said your hub prepares a roast for chili? We always use ground beef and was wondering how a beef roast would work. Also, what is your recipe for homemade hot chocalate?


I just asked hub how he does chili this way. He cubes the roast into ~1½" pieces and puts them in a pot with a pint of Jim Beam, and cooks it, low, for 2 hours. Then he adds the garlic and veggies, etc., and cooks it for at least 5 hours.

I just use the recipe on the cocoa tin. I think it's Hersheys.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

We had so much food left over last year - it was my first party. We're doing hotdogs, hamburgers, chili, cornbread, with all the usual fixings. Decided not to do the candy "bar" but I'll have plenty of sweets and a chocolate fountain. The shortbread fingers posted earlier looked pretty gnarly - might have to add those to the list.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> The shortbread fingers posted earlier looked pretty gnarly - might have to add those to the list.


Oh Boo, you won't regret it. They're fantastic. If you want the recipe just pm me.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Please, please, please!!! Everyone make sure to take pictures of your party tables full of all the tasty dishes you will be serving!!

My web site has 5 sections of halloween food on it & a dessert section. I am still trying to get photos in there of everything but there are quite a few photos if anyone is looking for ideas. At 1st I was adding pictures of just the completed dishes but a few people asked for more prep info so we have been adding prep photos also. Have a ways to go before they are all added. Hope it may give some of you ideas! Link to my web site is below my signature!

the Muffster


----------



## JosieJo (Sep 27, 2006)

we did mostly finger foods. cupcakes, pizza rolls, chips n salsa...

we got some ideas out of a halloween magazine my friend found. One were vampire mouths made from two slices of apple, peanut butter and candy corn. We also had goblins made by melting chocolate chips in a pan and stirring in broken pretzel sticks. you scoop some out with a spoon and stick in two m & ms for eyes. put them in the fridge so they firm up and theyre delicious! they were gone so fast and everyone thought I put a ton of work into them!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I also make a crock pot of chili with fixings like shredded cheese, salsa, sour cream, onions etc. Brian is vegetarian, so I use soy crumbles in the chili, it's just like hamburger but obviously is not meat. No one has ever guessed the chili is meat free. And I'll never tell them it isn't. Hehe. We also had taquitos, chips and dip, veggies and dip and hummus. This year I think we're doing a Day of the Dead theme because we're doing the party on November 1st to avoid any conflicts with other Halloween festivities on the actual day. So it will be more Mexican food than usual. Oh, a crockpot of nacho cheese is also a big hit anytime we have a party. And you can't forget the orange and purple Jello Shots. 

One year I made little balls of spinach and breadcrumbs and parmesan cheese and they were called Mildew Nibbles. Here's the recipe Mildew Nibbles - Perfect Entertaining
This site is awesome and has all kinds of great Halloween food ideas.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow all this food sound soo yummmy!! We have a Hot Cheese/Nacho Machine (the commercial one with the big pump that lights up) and it is a big hit! I put out Salsa, Chips and Jalapenos. We also have several bowls of Halloween Candy and Desserts...and lots of alcohol. Our parties in the past have been adult only and dont get going to around 10 pm so most people have already eaten dinner.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Badtablemanor*, could I get the recipe for that POM Purple Haze Martini?? Looks awesome.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Want to have a fun drink.I take HI C ectoplasm puch which looks like anitfreeze but thicker,I put a metal cage in the bottom of my cauldron and place dry ice in it.I then put in punch and gummy worms and body parts candy.Bubbles and smokes and dont taste half bad


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

My main table spread is going to consist of;
Sweets: 
Cupcake tree of chocolate cupcakes with buttercream frosting & halloween sprinkles
Chocolate marshmallow spiderweb brownies
Halloween sugar cookies

Savouries:
Graveyard of sandwiches - egg mayo, peanut butter & jam, ham, cheese
Coffin of Nachos with tequila salsa "guts"
Devilled Eggs
Spicy Bat Wings (bbq chicken wings)
Cheese & tomato quiche & a quiche lorraine (with cheese Jack O Lantern faces)
Toasted Toes (cocktail sausages)
Miss Lovett's Special Pies (Mini Pork Pies)
Vampire Stakes (Carrot batons, cucumber sticks, pepper slices with garlic & onion dip)
Deep fried skin flakes with Pureed brain dip (Kettle chips with Thousand Island Dip)

And around the place on the little tables I'm going to have bowls of sweet & salted popcorn, black pitted olives and candycorn.

I hope I get the quantities right this year - last year I ended up with loads of sandwiches and muffins left over and we ran out of cocktail sausages, chicken drumsticks and eggs within 20 minutes!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

This years menu has a lot of duplicates from last year, based upon the sucess of each. However, there are a couple new additions. 


THE MENU:​
- The Devils Deviled Eggs (Deviled eggs with the whites colored orange and the filling colored black.)

- The Toes of Children in a savory placenta sauce (Little smokey sausages in sauce, served in a real cast iron cauldron!)

- Witches Finger Cookies (Shortbread cookie shaped like a finger, with a sliced almond for the finger nail. These went REALLY fast.)

- Brains (This phenomenal herb cheese spread, placed in a brain mold and then served on a platter with crackers.)

- Roasted pumpkin seeds. 

- Pumpkin Pasties (Little individual pumpkin pies. Made from scratch, but oh so good)

- Lots of candies scattered about. 



One thing we arn't doing again is bat wings. We tossed the wings with some black food coloring, which looked disgustingly awesome, but was a little too much for our guests. No one ate them but me and the hubby. Apparently we don't have very many brave souls among our friends. 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Handy_Haunter said:


> This years menu has a lot of duplicates from last year, based upon the sucess of each. However, there are a couple new additions.
> 
> 
> THE MENU:​
> ...



Orange and black eggs? Ouuu, pic please!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, This isn't a great photo, but it seems to be the only one I have with the eggs in it. The focus of the pic is the witches fingers cookies, but in the lower right you can see a couple of the eggs.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Handy, I did the black chicken wings last year and they got ate up fast! It was probably the guys from the gym though and not much grosses them out!


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a graveyard theme, eh? Check this out: Halloween Recipes


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Halloween themed food! Yum!


----------



## AmyB (Sep 17, 2008)

Some of these may be repeats but they are the quickest, never any left-over treats that I have served throughout years of parties.

deviled eggs with sliced olives - eyeballs

eye of newt - these are great!! Soften a block of cream cheese, add 1 oz of dried Ranch dressing. Mix well. Spread a thin layer of spread on a flour tortilla shell. Add thin sliced ham, roast beef or turkey (two slices if using large tortillas). Roll up and chill. Slice into 1-in pieces. Place an olive on each one. These are delicious and super easy to make. One of the most requested recipes.

cocktail meatballs - eyeballs 
I make these with frozen meatballs in a crockpot, add 1 cup of grape jelly and a bottle of chili sauce

cocktail weinies - fingers 
crockpot with little hot dogs with a bottle of bbq sauce and either brown sugar or grape jelly

hot dogs wrapped with breadsticks dots of mustard for eyes - mummy dogs

witch hat cookies - take a fudge covered cookie with choclate side up, orange icing and a Hershey's kiss. Put a dot of icing to "glue" the kiss to the cookie. Pipe a ring around the hat for a brim

ghost cookies - nutter butter cookies dipped in melted white chocolate with mini m&m's 
OR mini choc chips for eyes 
These can easily be mummies by making lines in the choc while still melted to look like wrap

pretzel sticks stuck into a choc block of candy for witch brooms

The flavored Mt. Dew are good for dark drinks. Last year there was a dark purple one. 

I also have frozen a punch ring with gummy worms and floated in green punch 

All of these are quick to make which leaves more time for decorating!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally got my menu for this year hammered out! I will be serving:

BBQ Bat Wings with Mold Dip (chicken wings with blue cheese dip)
Tumors in Blood (meatballs in a jelly sauce)
Goblin Brains (sausage balls)
Mildew Nibbles (baked spinach balls)
Pus Covered Blood Clots (white chocolate dipped red velvet cake balls)
Witch Mix (snack mix using fall flavors/favorites)
Awful Arachnids (chocolate, oatmeal, raisin snack shaped like spiders)
Mini Caramel Apples
Bone Cookies
Vampire Punch (alcoholic)
Witch's Brew (non-alcoholic)

I looked at the menu and thought, "Wow, that's a lot of stuff to have to make!", but I think I've got it worked out where I can use a lot of premade stuff or make things ahead of time. I think the mildew nibbles and the punches are the only thing that will give me any hassle.

Does anyone know how far ahead of time I can make the caramel apples?


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok so I have this hotwing dip recipe, its really good, I'll post my hotwing sauce then the wing dip for ya. 

Steve’s Buffalo Wing Sauce 


Ingredients:

2-3 cups of Frank’s RedHot Sauce
½ - 1 stick of butter (or margarine)
6oz tomato paste	
1-1 ½ tbsp lemon juice
1 tspn Cayenne pepper (optional)
½-1 tbsp Emmeril’s Essence


In a saucepan, start heating the Frank’s RedHot sauce with the butter over medium heat. To make your sauce thicker add ½ to a full can of tomato paste. Adding more or less of the butter and tomato paste will affect the heat of the sauce. As the butter starts to melt, whisk in the lemon juice, one teaspoon Cayenne pepper (optional) for heat, and Emeril’s Essence. Do not add too much cayenne pepper or you’ll make it unbearable or change the flavor too much. Add a teaspoon or more gradually, until you get the desired hotness. Heat the sauce until it starts to bubble then reduce the heat to warm. 

You have probably never heard of anyone adding tomato paste to hot wing sauce before. The reason is, tomato paste acts like honey would in barbeque sauce; it makes it thicker allowing the sauce to adhere better to the wings. Also, it helps prevent the butter from separating from the hot sauce. The tomato paste will, very slightly, alter the flavor of the sauce. I actually prefer the flavor of this sauce with the paste over making it without it. I don’t necessarily add Cayenne pepper to make my sauce hotter but some people like the heat of hotter sauces. The Emeril’s Essence adds uniqueness you would just have to try for yourself.

When deep-frying hot wings I usually let a batch of cooked wings simmer in the hot sauce, while still on the burner over warm heat. I remove the simmered wings shortly before the next batch is finished and do the same for the next batch. This allows the sauce to penetrate the wings for flavor throughout. For crispier wings just dip the wings in the saucepan, or shake them with the sauce in a mixing bowl if that is what you prefer.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

And the dip 

Steve’s Wing Dip


Ingredients:

8oz Cream Cheese (softened)
3-4 frozen or thawed Chicken Breasts
Shredded Mozzarella Cheese 
Steve’s Wing Sauce
Bag of Tortilla chips (plain)
9 X 13” Baking Pan



Boil the chicken breasts until they are thoroughly cooked and no pink is showing in the center of each breast. Strain and remove the chicken from the pan and set them aside to cool. 

In another saucepan, mix up a batch of Steve’s wing sauce. While the sauce is simmering, evenly spread the cream cheese along the bottom of your 9 X 13” baking dish. Once the chicken has cooled, shred it with a fork, knife, or food processor. 

Add the shredded chicken to the hot wing mix until completely coated with sauce. Spread the chicken/sauce mixture evenly over the cream cheese in the baking dish. 

Finally, sprinkle a thin layer of shredded Mozzarella over the entire dish. Too much Mozzarella can make it difficult to dip chips into the dip once it cools and the cheese hardens, so keep it light. Bake the dip in an oven at 350 degrees for about 10 to 15 minutes, or until the mozzarella completely melts. Remove from the oven and serve immediately with the tortilla chips.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

When the wing dip is done the colors remind me of bloody flesh lol It could be a Hannibal Lechter meat dish! 

But seriously, If you like Hotwings you'll love this recipe. Its hotwings with out the bones!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We used to go all out with themed food dishes.
But, we found that people wouldn't eat them because they were too gross. So, we found it was better to have a Potluck supper. We would provide: ham & bun sandwiches, scary sugar cookies, some bottles of 2 liter pop, a cooler full of bottled beer or wine coolers, and a few desserts. Would always have those mini Halloween cookbooks handy, because I'd get calls asking for suggestions. This way it also avoids having 20 bags of chips.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

It's always interesting how people have different experiences with what does/doesn't get eaten. I do finger foods at all of our parties and hardly ever have any leftovers. The only time I had a lot of leftovers was the one Halloween party that we did for our son (who at the time was 6) - I was so used to preparing for adults, I didn't think of how much smaller little kids' appetites are 

Our theme this year is a Rock Band Monster Mash. This year, I'm still hammering at the menu (and have now added those sausage balls as a possibility)....

"Baked Monster Eyes" - mini taco bites
"They Came From Beyond Poppers" - Jalapeno popper dip
"The Mummy's Toes" - lil smokies wrapped in dough
"Creature Peepers" - deviled eggs
"Worm Sandwiches" - hot dogs
"Giblets, Morsels and Full Moon Dip" - fruit w/cream cheese & cool whip dip
"The Blob's Oozing Dip" - cream cheese w/rasberry chipotle sauce
"Swamp Thing Nibbles" - Mildew nibbles
"Frankenstein's Shredded Brain Spread" - crab dip
"Spiders" - pb crackers with pretzel legs
Bleeding Cupcakes - recipe from perfectentertaining.com
"Hazel's Witch Hats" - PB cookies w/ Hershey Kiss in center
"Packed Graveyard Dirt" - Brownies
"Rolled Up Guts" - Pumpkin Roll

The above are probably, most definitely and then I have my mmm, maybe list:

Nacho Chips with Green Dip
Mozzarella Sticks w/Marinara
Caramel Popcorn
Sausage Balls


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

sausage balls are the best! I make them every year and they get devoured. the good news is that you can make them ahead (don't cook), freeze them and then just cook them that afternoon and put them in a crock pot to stay warm.

this year we are adding a caramel apple station. my hubby got me a chocolate fountain and I found a recipe to do caramel sauce. really looking forward to that!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Since there will only be 10 of us, I'm making homemade mac and cheese in onion soup bowls with a big salad. I'm also going to skewer fruit on skewers and stick them in a pumpkin. I got the idea from someone on here, sorry I don't remember! I'm going to have cut out cookies and brownies for dessert. I can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been working on the things I could make ahead of time. I'll take some pictures after they're laid out all pretty at the party too but here's what I've got done so far:

Red Velvet Cake Eyeballs









Bone Cookies









Awful Arachnids


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Rikki said:


> I've been working on the things I could make ahead of time. I'll take some pictures after they're laid out all pretty at the party too but here's what I've got done so far:
> 
> Rikki - if you have time could you share your recipes. Everything looked great and I need things I can make ahead too!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Sure!

*Cake Eyeballs*
_Makes about 50 - 1" balls_
Bake a red velvet cake according to the directions on the box. 
Once it's cool, tear it up into a bowl and add a jar of cream cheese icing. 
Using your hands (a spoon just won't cut it) mix the cake and icing together until the cake is comepletely moist. 
Put the mixture in the freezer for a few hours (this makes the next step less messy). 
Roll the mixture into balls (the size is your choice). If it's taking a long time or you are making a large batch, you may want to keep excess mixture in the freezer until you're ready for it - when it gets gooey it's hard to roll up. 
Once all the balls are rolled place them in the freezer and leave them overnight (I've left them for like 4 hours before but if you're going to do this you need to only pull a few out for dipping at a time and leave the rest in the freezer). 
Melt a pound of almond bark with a tea spoon of shortening mixed in. 
Dip the cake balls in the almond bark until completely covered and place on wax paper to dry/harden (I put my wax paper on a cookie sheet so it's easy to move them around). 
I decorated mine with icing markers. I bought the Betty Crocker ones that are like paint brushes and the Wilton ones that are like felt tipped markers...the Wilton ones would not work on my cake balls.  That's why my eyes have no pupils - I couldn't find black in the paint brush type. You can use whatever you want to decorate them but I suggest something that will harden (icing markers, cookie icing - gel icing does NOT harden) so you can store them easily.

*Bone Cookies*
Smear peanut butter between two Scooby Snack bone shaped cookies (these are hard to find where I live but I found them at Hallmark of all places!).
Once all the cookies are sandwiched, melt some almond bark with a teaspoon of shortening mixed in.
Dip the cookies in the almond bark and place on wax paper to dry/harden.

*Awful Arachnids*
_I followed a recipe but according to the measurements given it didn't make much at all so I kind of winged it. The recipe I had only made about 12 of these. I doubled it and made around 25 so that's what I'm posting below. There were also supposed to be four legs on each side but I just couldn't make room for that many._
Break up some mini pretzels so you can use the curved pieces as legs.
Melt 2 cup1 of dark chocolate chips.
Mix in 1/2 cup of raisins.
Mix in 2 tablespoons of oats.
Spoon a dollop of the mixture onto wax paper.
Insert the pretzel legs.
Repeat until you've used all the mixture!
Once they're dried you should be able to pick them up by the legs.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and another one that I didn't take pictures of is the Witch Mix. It's a snack mix with traditional Halloween/Autumn flavors. It's got a great holiday color.

*Witch Mix*
2 cups caramel corn
2 cups Apple Jacks
2 cups candy corn
2 cups mini marshmallows
1 cup black licorice dots
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Sure!
> 
> *Cake Eyeballs*
> _Makes about 50 - 1" balls_
> Bake a red velvet cake according to the directions on the box.


Rikki, which brand makes a red velvet cake mix? I was looking for one at the grocery store (Wegmans) yesterday and I didn't see any! I looked through the Betty Crocker, Pillsbury, and Duncan Hines cakes.


Also, did anyone ever make these cakeballs with spice cake? I made them with chocolate cake last week for a work thing and they were good but I thought about doing them with spice cake, too. Not sure how that would be with the chocolate on the outside.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it's Duncan Hines but I'm not sure. I got mine at Walmart and know that they only carry one brand of the red velvet.


----------

